# Should I change my avatar?



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about it... but I've met people from AZ in real life who have so strongly associated my avatar with me they're dissapointed I don't look like Bill Murray in real life.


Thoughts?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2009)

What you thinking of changing it to?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about it... but I've met people from AZ in real life who have so strongly associated my avatar with me they're dissapointed I don't look like Bill Murray in real life.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Use a pic of you in your chaps...


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What you thinking of changing it to?



Well, that would ruin the surprise.



Grassi21 said:


> Use a pic of you in your chaps...



*Just* my chaps?  I think that might violate the AUP of the boards.  And furthermore it would be downright too sexy.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about it... but I've met people from AZ in real life who have so strongly associated my avatar with me they're dissapointed I don't look like Bill Murray in real life.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


 
I wasn't dissappointed! 
How about a real photo of you?
Like:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well, that would ruin the surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just* my chaps?  I think that might violate the AUP of the boards.  And furthermore it would be downright too sexy.



Not just chaps... add a hardhat and you should be all set.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> *Just* my chaps?  I think that might violate the AUP of the boards.  And furthermore it would be downright too sexy.



How about a bottle of Mind Bleach (tm)?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Not just chaps... add a hardhat and you should be all set.



Why are you so interested in seeing Marcs wiener?

Now put up a pic of your girlfriend in your chaps ...


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2009)

Got any interesting selections that we can choose from?

FWIW I'm all for blowing up gophers. 
But NOT golfers!


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Why are you so interested in seeing Marcs wiener?
> 
> Now put up a pic of your girlfriend in your chaps ...



This would require a bit more money than to which I currently have access.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> This would require a bit more money than to which I currently have access.



So she's open to the idea? :-D


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Why are you so interested in seeing Marcs wiener?
> 
> Now put up a pic of your girlfriend in your chaps ...



I like the way you think!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Why are you so interested in seeing Marcs wiener?
> 
> Now put up a pic of your girlfriend in your chaps ...



To prove my manhood I was going to post up the famous Trekchick pic of the chic riding sans cloths as a suggestion to Marc.  Can't seem to locate the pic on AZ anymore....


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So she's open to the idea? :-D



Open being a relative term and all... no probably not.  That last post would probably be well defined as "wishful thinking" on my part.


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Why are you so interested in seeing Marcs wiener?



Who isn't?


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> How about a bottle of Mind Bleach (tm)?



Were I not at work, I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Open being a relative term and all... no probably not. That last post would probably be well defined as "wishful thinking" on my part.


So you're telling me there's a chance?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2009)

Change it, don't change it, who cares. :smash:


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Change it, don't change it, who cares. :smash:



Not man enough to admit you care, are you, you stinking pierogi muncher...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> To prove my manhood I was going to post up the famous Trekchick pic of the chic riding sans cloths as a suggestion to Marc.  Can't seem to locate the pic on AZ anymore....



Lets clarify this a bit.  Do you want Marc to simulate that famous pic for his avatar?? Or Marc's GF???  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Lets clarify this a bit.  Do you want Marc to simulate that famous pic for his avatar?? Or Marc's GF???  :lol:



I want the original pic...  But Marc's gf would be an adequate substitute.


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I want the original pic...  But Marc's gf would be an adequate substitute.



You have a better chance of being swallowed by a Large Hadron Collider created black hole.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> You have a better chance of being swallowed by a Large Hadron Collider created black hole.


 
I have a feeling I'm going to get some mileage out of this one this thread:



mondeo said:


> So you're telling me there's a chance?


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you should post one of you a la Naked Cowboy. Could change the dynamics of this group.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Go for it.  Change is a good thing


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm just going to move the garbage bucket a but closer to the computer incase I suddenly feel the need to puke as this thread goes through the next few pages!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm just going to move the garbage bucket a but closer to the computer incase I suddenly feel the need to puke as this thread goes through the next few pages!




At which point, I think you should change the liner in you garbage bucket.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> At which point, I think you should change the liner in you garbage bucket.




Good point AndyZ since I would have just changed the contents of my stomach


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So she's open to the idea? :-D



Well played, sir. Well played, indeed.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about it... but I've met people from AZ in real life who have so strongly associated my avatar with me they're dissapointed I don't look like Bill Murray in real life.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


 OSME thoughts on this matter is that you should have cosmetic surgery so you do look like him ..


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2009)

iwon't said:


> OSME thoughts on this matter is that you should have cosmetic surgery so you do look like him ..




Best reply in this whole thread!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So she's open to the idea? :-D





Grassi21 said:


> To prove my manhood I was going to post up the famous Trekchick pic of the chic riding sans cloths as a suggestion to Marc.  Can't seem to locate the pic on AZ anymore....


I was going to say Drjeff could find it.  I think he has the links memorized for that pic.

just in case.....
http://www.campyonly.com/images/modbikes/2008/bicycle girl 2.jpg



drjeff said:


> Lets clarify this a bit.  Do you want Marc to simulate that famous pic for his avatar?? Or Marc's GF???  :lol:


Drjeff, you one sick man!!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I was going to say Drjeff could find it.  I think he has the links memorized for that pic.
> 
> just in case.....
> http://www.campyonly.com/images/modbikes/2008/bicycle girl 2.jpg



It's on my desktop,  BUT, my office desk computer has been commandeered by some of my front desk crew for a training session on some new software this afternoon, so it's not readily available to me now 




Trekchick said:


> Drjeff, you one sick man!!!



Hey,  Grassi started it with non character discript question!    And I know at least at my office if I leave an open ender (pun intended  ) on the table like that, i'm getting it handed back to me by at least one of the folks whose paychecks I sign each week!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2009)

Grassi is just jealous because his butt's broken while that particular one is NOT!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Grassi is just jealous because his butt's broken while that particular one is NOT!




Good point TC!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Best reply in this whole thread!



+1


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I was going to say Drjeff could find it.  I think he has the links memorized for that pic.
> 
> just in case.....
> http://www.campyonly.com/images/modbikes/2008/bicycle girl 2.jpg



i so want my wife to do that for me...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Grassi is just jealous because his butt's broken while that particular one is NOT!



Actually, I think Grassi would love to break that butt.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Actually, I think Grassi would love to break that butt.



:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about it... but I've met people from AZ in real life who have so strongly associated my avatar with me they're dissapointed I don't look like Bill Murray in real life.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



change it..you've had the same avatar for two years..most legit forum posters change their avatars on a regular basis..you want people to think you're legit right..


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> change it..you've had the same avatar for two years..most legit forum posters change their avatars on a regular basis..you want people to think you're legit right..


Like there was that time you changed yours to a tool box, if I remember correctly.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Sep 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Like there was that time you changed yours to a tool box, if I remember correctly.


and it was a very nice tool box too..


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> change it..you've had the same avatar for two years..most legit forum posters change their avatars on a regular basis..you want people to think you're legit right..



Cha, bra.  I'm too legit to quit.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2009)

Ask yourself this question:
Is GSS your compass for being a legit forum poster?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Cha, bra.  I'm too legit to quit.



mad MC Hammer Yo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Ask yourself this question:
> Is GSS your compass for being a legit forum poster?



If peeing in your pants is cool..call me Miles mofo Davis..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread about avatar pics is much better... mainly because of the avatar in question....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=551451


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 3, 2009)

I see you did.  I like it.

"It looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffin' glue."
"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinkin'."
"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetemines."

IMHO the best aviation movie of all time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I see you did.  I like it.
> 
> "It looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffin' glue."
> "Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinkin'."
> ...



I agree.  

A close second is Soul Plane with Snoop Dog... ;-)


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> This thread about avatar pics is much better... mainly because of the avatar in question....
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=551451



*Sigh*

Why do pretty girls feel the need to get all tatt'ed up and bleach their hair.  She had more than enough natural beauty.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Why do pretty girls feel the need to get all tatt'ed up and bleach their hair.  She had more than enough natural beauty.



I kind of agree with you.  I have a total of 4 tats, one taking 7 hrs to complete.  I love tats.  But certain styles of tattoos on women do look bad.  I don't like the black and gray portrait on this chicks left arm.  But the flowy more delicate piece on her right rib panel accentuates her curves in a good way.  

What ever floats your boat man...


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Why do pretty girls feel the need to get all tatt'ed up and bleach their hair. She had more than enough natural beauty.


 +1

Seems like the picture in question has potential to be NSFW, so I'll wait until I'm at home to figure out what you're talking about, but in general I'm with you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

I like the new picture..who is that?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I kind of agree with you.  I have a total of 4 tats, one taking 7 hrs to complete.  I love tats.  But certain styles of tattoos on women do look bad.  I don't like the black and gray portrait on this chicks left arm.  But the flowy more delicate piece on her right rib panel accentuates her curves in a good way.
> 
> What ever floats your boat man...



In general I'm not a fan of tats, however I agree with Grassi about the tat on her body.  I didn't even notice the one on her arm, now that it's been pointed out I don't like it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I kind of agree with you.  I have a total of 4 tats, one taking 7 hrs to complete.  I love tats.  But certain styles of tattoos on women do look bad.  I don't like the black and gray portrait on this chicks left arm.  But the flowy more delicate piece on her right rib panel accentuates her curves in a good way.
> 
> What ever floats your boat man...



Most women I've dated have tats...some have asked if I mind and my response usually is,"As Long as I don't have to get one"


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like the new picture..who is that?


Ummmm, lloyd Bridges......
I like the Bill Murrey one better but Lloyde Bridges is pretty cool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Ummmm, lloyd Bridges......
> I like the Bill Murrey one better but Lloyde Bridges is pretty cool.



any relation to Todd Bridges from Different Strokes?


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I kind of agree with you.  I have a total of 4 tats, one taking 7 hrs to complete.  I love tats.



Yes well, no offense, but you're in no danger of spoiling your looks in my eyes.  Your looks did that on their own.  :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

Good choice on the new avatar Marc, a good replacement for the old one, but it'll take some getting used to.  That's a great movie that I haven't seen in far too long!


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> What are you talking about?



Who me?


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Who me?



Yeah you.  No clue what you're talking about.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah you.  No clue what you're talking about.



Me either, I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Me either, I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.



You said it.  Keep on huffin'.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> any relation to Todd Bridges from Different Strokes?


Um, no.  Just in case you're not baiting me to be a butt head, I'll answer like you're serious.
Lloyd bridges is father to Beau and Jeff Bridges.
Lloyd is famous for a lot of great roles but he's depicted here from the movie(s) Airplane.




bvibert said:


> Good choice on the new avatar Marc, a good replacement for the old one, but it'll take some getting used to.  That's a great movie that I haven't seen in far too long!


Airplane is hilarious!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Um, no.  Just in case you're not baiting me to be a butt head, I'll answer like you're serious.
> Lloyd bridges is father to Beau and Jeff Bridges.
> Lloyd is famous for a lot of great roles but he's depicted here from the movie(s) Airplane.
> 
> ...




OK..cool..is he still alive?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 3, 2009)

There's always opportunities for Airplane one liners in the cockpit during the average airline flight.  A couple of times I've had a young first officer look at me strange and I tell him/her that they have to rent it.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> OK..cool..is he still alive?


Nope, he died in the late 90's, but not before playing some great roles.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000978/bio


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> There's always opportunities for Airplane one liners in the cockpit during the average airline flight. A couple of times I've had a young first officer look at me strange and I tell him/her that they have to rent it.


They're on instruments up there!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> What are you talking about?



whatcha talkin bout Willis..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about it... but I've met people from AZ in real life who have so strongly associated my avatar with me they're dissapointed* I don't look like Bill Murray in real life.*
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


And your new avatar helps solve this?:-?


----------



## mondeo (Sep 4, 2009)

Trekchick said:


>


They edited out the best part of the Autopilot blowup scene!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 4, 2009)

I was wondering what happened to Murray. Some people change avatars like I change my underwear. Daily, that is. But not Marc. He's had his avatar the same for a fudging long time. I don't recall any regular user of any forum I have participated in with a longer running avatar.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 8, 2009)

Young Boy with Coffee: Excuse me, I happened to be passing, and I thought you might like some coffee. 
Little Girl: Oh, that's very nice of you, thank you. 
[takes coffee] 
Little Girl: Oh, won't you sit down? 
Young Boy with Coffee: Cream? 
Little Girl: No, thank you, I take it black, like my men.


----------

